# Jay Kay slags off X Factor ladies: good man



## maximilian ping (Nov 2, 2010)

"What the f***. When have you ever done anything? You're useless. The pair of you."

No wonder Cheryl and Danni didn't clap Jay K at end of his song on Sunday

Might buy his album 


http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/tv/x_factor/3203888/Jay-Kays-X-cert-rant-at-judges.html


----------



## killer b (Nov 2, 2010)

lol. the pot/kettle interface is strong with this one.


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 2, 2010)

Still performed on the show though didn't he? Nice to see he kept his integrity in the face of Simon Cowell's cash / exposure.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Nov 2, 2010)

oh yeah, JK, what a giant of musical invention he is.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 2, 2010)

maximilian ping said:


> Might buy his album



_Why_???


----------



## maximilian ping (Nov 2, 2010)

I've never really been a fan of his, although I like funk. But saw him on Jools Holland and like his new song. I have been hating X Factor judges for that exact reason - they are all either tone deaf or wilfully pretending that someone can sing when they can't - and its cool I think for him to 1. completely slag them off 2. appear on the show 3. say he had reservations about appearing but enjoyed himself

ps. appearing on X Factor is worth about £1m in record sales I would have thought, that's why he did it


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 2, 2010)

I hate X-Factor. I hate reading about some bloody new controversy every week in the papers or online. I can't escape it even by not watching it. All this talent show 'sleb culture fucks me right off. And then when its finally over, you have to put up with endless hawking of the winner and the race for the xmas number one. And THEN when that's all over we have to put up with Britain's Got Talent and its endless parade of shit which seems to last just long enough to bridge the gap between the end of one X-Factor series and the beginning of the next.

What was this about again? Oh, Jay Kay. His new single is whaack. But Jamiroquai at least could pen some good tunes in their day. Fair play to Jay Kay for having a go. 

Bring back Top Of The Pops and lets have a proper half-hour weekly pop music show instead of Cowell and his endless spew of shitty fame-hungry wannabes singing ballads and crying at the end of every vote off. Do me a favour.


----------



## maximilian ping (Nov 2, 2010)

skyscraper101 said:


> I hate X-Factor. I hate reading about some bloody new controversy every week in the papers or online. I can't escape it even by not watching it. All this talent show 'sleb culture fucks me right off. And then when its finally over, you have to put up with endless hawking of the winner and the race for the xmas number one. And THEN when that's all over we have to put up with Britain's Got Talent and its endless parade of shit which seems to last just long enough to bridge the gap between the end of one X-Factor series and the beginning of the next.
> 
> What was this about again? Oh, Jay Kay. His new single is whaack. But Jamiroquai at least could pen some good tunes in their day. Fair play to Jay Kay for having a go.
> 
> Bring back Top Of The Pops and lets have a proper half-hour weekly pop music show instead of Cowell and his endless spew of shitty fame-hungry wannabes singing ballads and crying at the end of every vote off. Do me a favour.



agreed. 

ps. the new jay k single is crap, but other one on new album he played was v good.


----------



## oryx (Nov 2, 2010)

skyscraper101 said:


> I hate X-Factor. I hate reading about some bloody new controversy every week in the papers or online. I can't escape it even by not watching it. All this talent show 'sleb culture fucks me right off. And then when its finally over, you have to put up with endless hawking of the winner and the race for the xmas number one. And THEN when that's all over we have to put up with Britain's Got Talent and its endless parade of shit which seems to last just long enough to bridge the gap between the end of one X-Factor series and the beginning of the next.



^ this x 1,000,000.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 2, 2010)

The misogyny just oozes out of that bloke.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 2, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> The misogyny just oozes out of that bloke.


 
well it does aye but can you honestly say that Danni or Cheryl have much in the way of a background that qualifies them to be passing judgement on the acts or that you wouldn't love to bone them?


----------



## maximilian ping (Nov 2, 2010)

it does, he is also a strange helicopter/fast car boys toys obsessive.


----------



## maximilian ping (Nov 2, 2010)

revol68 said:


> well it does aye but can you honestly say that Danni or Cheryl have much in the way of a background that qualifies them to be passing judgement on the acts or that you wouldn't love to bone them?



lol. altho not Danni


----------



## killer b (Nov 2, 2010)

revol68 said:


> well it does aye but can you honestly say that Danni or Cheryl have much in the way of a background that qualifies them to be passing judgement on the acts or that you wouldn't love to bone them?


 
they've both had lengthy careers at the sharp end of pop music. they're as qualfied as anyone...


----------



## revol68 (Nov 2, 2010)

killer b said:


> they've both had lengthy careers at the sharp end of pop music. they're as qualfied as anyone...


 
they really aren't, though they are certainly more qualified than Piers Morgan at everything and he's not even nice to look at.


----------



## maximilian ping (Nov 2, 2010)

killer b said:


> they've both had lengthy careers at the *sharp end *of pop music. they're as qualfied as anyone...


 
and flat


----------



## revol68 (Nov 2, 2010)

maximilian ping said:


> and flat


 
didn't Danni get an operation for that...

yeeeeooooooooooooo!


----------



## maximilian ping (Nov 2, 2010)

but the problem is that the four of them have no idea whether someone is singing in tune. it is called being 'tone deaf', and they are judges on a show about singing!


----------



## killer b (Nov 2, 2010)

revol68 said:


> they really aren't.


 
why not? 'because i say so' isn't enough, btw.

10 (or in danni's case about 25) years hacking away at a pop career sounds about as good a qualification you can have to be a celebrity coach/judge on a show like this. who would be better placed?


----------



## killer b (Nov 2, 2010)

maximilian ping said:


> they are judges on a show about singing!


 
no they aren't. 

looks like you're buying into the hype...


----------



## jusali (Nov 2, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> The misogyny just oozes out of that bloke.


 
Bollocks is it misogyny. 

Lets break it down Danni Minogue rides coat tails of big sis who is made instant success by Stock Aitken and Waterman she can't sing and neither can her sister so how she can judge others is beyond me?

Cheryl Cole was in a wannabe band who scraped through some talent show, she married a footballer to raise her profile then split from the band to produce nothing but endless songs sang through some kind of vocoder machine because her voice is so hideous there's no other way of flogging it.

If it wasn't for the fact that they are both eye candy they'd never be on the show

Jay Kay although shamelessly promoting his new single on the show at least acknowledges this fact and has at least displayed some kind of talent in his musical career.


----------



## YouSir (Nov 2, 2010)

maximilian ping said:


> but the problem is that the four of them have no idea whether someone is singing in tune. it is called being 'tone deaf', and they are judges on a show about singing!


 
It's not really a show about singing though is it? It's a glorified soap opera. Don't watch it but I can accept it on that basis, barring the mocking/bullying bits and the sinister machinations of the ones making cash from it.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 2, 2010)

jusali said:


> Bollocks is it misogyny.
> 
> Lets break it down Danni Minogue rides coat tails of big sis who is made instant success by Stock Aitken and Waterman she can't sing and neither can her sister so how she can judge others is beyond me?
> 
> ...


 
Nah, it's misogyny. And the end of that line means you shouldn't even be taken serious on anything ever.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 2, 2010)

killer b said:


> why not? 'because i say so' isn't enough, btw.
> 
> 10 (or in danni's case about 25) years hacking away at a pop career sounds about as good a qualification you can have to be a celebrity coach/judge on a show like this. who would be better placed?



neither of them are good singers nor did they ever write music, they were the manufactured product not the producers, you might as well get Arnie to review films.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 2, 2010)

What is this point-missing bollocks about singing as well? That's totally irrelevant - get back to stage school stuff and your rush albums.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 2, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Nah, it's misogyny. And the end of that line means you shouldn't even be taken serious on anything ever.


 
Jay Kay might well be a misogynist but the truth value of his points stands up...

Still it is only a daft glorified soap opera and Jay Kay will always be a massive bellend.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 2, 2010)

maximilian ping said:


> I've never really been a fan of his, although I like funk.



Perhaps get some actual funk, then. Rather than cod-Stevie funk light made by a complete wanker...?



> But saw him on Jools Holland and like his new song. I have been hating X Factor judges for that exact reason - they are all either tone deaf or wilfully pretending that someone can sing when they can't - and its cool I think for him to 1. completely slag them off 2. appear on the show 3. say he had reservations about appearing but enjoyed himself
> 
> ps. appearing on X Factor is worth about £1m in record sales I would have thought, that's why he did it


 
Because otherwise, he's _completely irrelevant_ to today's record buying public.

And he's always been utter shite himself, so I suppose he would know.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 2, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> What is this point-missing bollocks about singing as well? That's totally irrelevant - get back to stage school stuff and your rush albums.


 
Well it has been reduced to a singing contest because it's not like any of the judges go for anything interesting or creative, it's essentially Sing Star on a big stage.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 2, 2010)

jusali said:


> Bollocks is it misogyny.
> 
> Lets break it down Danni Minogue rides coat tails of big sis who is made instant success by Stock Aitken and Waterman she can't sing and neither can her sister so how she can judge others is beyond me?
> 
> ...


 
Actually on reflection, flppin' girls music!


----------



## maximilian ping (Nov 2, 2010)

killer b said:


> no they aren't.
> 
> looks like you're buying into the hype...



oh its a show about donkey wrestling, my mistake


----------



## jusali (Nov 2, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Nah, it's misogyny. And the end of that line means you shouldn't even be taken serious on anything ever.


 
 I'll give you that!


----------



## jusali (Nov 2, 2010)

fuck it!


----------



## sim667 (Nov 2, 2010)

From the comments



> I agree with Jay Kay 100% I cant think of a better person more qualified to say what he did



Because theres no musician more anti commercial etc etc than jay kay


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 2, 2010)

jusali said:


> fuck it!


 
At least tell us what song it was!


----------



## zenie (Nov 2, 2010)

Friend of a friend is friends with Jay Kay, I went for a spin in his Merc Limo that he shagged DVO in the back of, it rocked!!  Anyway, I've heard some truly beautiful tapes of him singing at home just him and a guitar never released or owt, he might be a bit of a nob sometimes, but I think he's far more talented than Cheryl and Danni


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 2, 2010)

sim667 said:


> From the comments
> 
> 
> 
> Because theres no musician more anti commercial etc etc than jay kay


 
Perhaps they mean he's almost uniquely qualified to smell shite...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 2, 2010)

I once got run over while listening to a Jamiroquai album on my heaphones. What a cunt he is, trying to get me killed


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 2, 2010)

zenie said:


> Friend of a friend is friends with Jay Kay, I went for a spin in his Merc Limo that he shagged DVO in the back of, it rocked!!  Anyway, I've heard some truly beautiful tapes of him singing at home just him and a guitar never released or owt, he might be a bit of a nob sometimes, but I think he's far more talented than Cheryl and Danni


 
DVO?

EDIT - Never mind, I googled it


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 2, 2010)

SpookyFrank said:


> I once got run over while listening to a Jamiroquai album on my heaphones. What a cunt he is, trying to get me killed


 
Frankly, it's what you deserved. I've little sympathy.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 2, 2010)

SpookyFrank said:


> I once got run over while listening to a Jamiroquai album on my heaphones. What a cunt he is, trying to get me killed


 
Evolution at work.... Sadly the driver was a twat.


----------



## jusali (Nov 2, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> At least tell us what song it was!


 
Katy Perry - You're so gay (and you don't even like boys....)


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 2, 2010)

skyscraper101 said:


> I hate X-Factor. I hate reading about some bloody new controversy every week in the papers or online. I can't escape it even by not watching it. All this talent show 'sleb culture fucks me right off. And then when its finally over, you have to put up with endless hawking of the winner and the race for the xmas number one. And THEN when that's all over we have to put up with Britain's Got Talent and its endless parade of shit which seems to last just long enough to bridge the gap between the end of one X-Factor series and the beginning of the next.
> 
> 
> 
> .


 
Well said!


----------



## sim667 (Nov 2, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Perhaps they mean he's almost uniquely qualified to smell shite...


 
Because he oozes talent? Or got a reasonable musical recipe for his tunes.....?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 2, 2010)

i don't see what the big deal is tbh

shit pop star slags off shit pop stars on shit show for shit wannabe pop stars. 

shit.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 2, 2010)

sim667 said:


> Because he oozes talent? Or got a reasonable musical recipe for his tunes.....?


 
No, because he's a shit-stinking fuckwit who should really just go away.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 2, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> No, because he's a shit-stinking fuckwit who should really just go away.


 
Spot on.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 2, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> No, because he's a shit-stinking fuckwit who should really just go away.


 
I can smell the cunt from here.


----------



## PacificOcean (Nov 2, 2010)

But, sadly - it's the most popular programme in the UK.

What does that say about us?


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 2, 2010)

Fuck all


----------



## sim667 (Nov 2, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> No, because he's a shit-stinking fuckwit who should really just go away.


 


Well put.


----------



## maximilian ping (Nov 2, 2010)

I think for a mysoginist shit-stinking fuckwit he did a very good thing. i must befriend them more often


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 2, 2010)

Yes, and give them their money for saying things you agree with, too...


----------



## Idaho (Nov 2, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> i don't see what the big deal is tbh
> 
> shit pop star slags off shit pop stars on shit show for shit wannabe pop stars.
> 
> shit.


 
Reminds me of the shitty monkeys of shitty island:



> Somewhere, far, far away, there’s a shitty island. An island without a name. An island not worth giving a name. A shitty island with a shitty shape. On this shitty island grow palm trees that also have shitty shapes. And the palm trees produce coconuts that give off a shitty smell. Shitty monkeys live in the trees, and they love to eat these shitty-smelling coconuts, after which they shit the world’s foulest shit. The shit falls on the ground and builds up shitty moulds, making the shitty palm trees that grow on them even shittier. It’s an endless cycle


----------



## isvicthere? (Nov 2, 2010)

killer b said:


> lol. the pot/kettle interface is strong with this one.


 
Indeed.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 2, 2010)

JK is a ridiculous little shit-stain. They're all reprehensible in this episode, but aside from Louis Walsh I think I loathe JK the most. I couldn't whistle you one of his "hits" if you set my feet on fire.


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2010)

killer b said:


> lol. the pot/kettle interface is strong with this one.


Overwhelmingly so.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 2, 2010)

The twat in the hat. 

Cheryl's actually made some okay tunes with Girls Aloud.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 2, 2010)

Johnny Vodka said:


> The twat in the hat.
> 
> Cheryl's actually made some okay tunes with Girls Aloud.



Aye, I've the greatest hits. Some of it's brilliant pop music.

And if I ever feel like listening to some Jamiroquai, I simply punch myself in the face while listening to early Stevie Wonder records.


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Nov 2, 2010)

This is a good watch if you can't stand the twat:


----------



## kabbes (Nov 2, 2010)

Saying they're fucking useless is fair comment.

Saying that he'd fucking shag them is when he descends to rank misogyny.  It's a textbook case of attempting to belittle and control by reducing the woman to nothing more than a sex object.  Very revealing, that comment was.

So, for the former -- great.  But for the latter -- twat.


----------



## andy2002 (Nov 3, 2010)

When JK records a song half as good as Something Kinda Ooh, Love Machine or The Promise he can have an opinion. Until then he should shut his fucking face.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 3, 2010)

andy2002 said:


> When JK records a song half as good as Something Kinda Ooh, Love Machine or The Promise he can have an opinion. Until then he should shut his fucking face.


 That's pretty much what he's saying about Cheryl and Danni.


----------



## foo (Nov 4, 2010)

killer b said:


> lol. the pot/kettle interface is strong with this one.



innit.

god, he's SUCH a nob. 

and i don't even like X Factor....


nice one Sir Belchalot. see. what a fucking nob.


----------



## andy2002 (Nov 4, 2010)

DexterTCN said:


> That's pretty much what he's saying about Cheryl and Danni.


 
But he's hardly doing it from a position of superior talent, is he? Or is there something in his piss-weak ersatz jazz-funk that I'm missing?


----------



## 1927 (Nov 4, 2010)

killer b said:


> why not? 'because i say so' isn't enough, btw.
> 
> 10 (or in danni's case about 25) years hacking away at a pop career sounds about as good a qualification you can have to be a celebrity coach/judge on a show like this. who would be better placed?


 
Someone who actually knew something about music.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 4, 2010)

1927 said:


> Someone who actually knew something about music.


 
It's not about music though, is it? It's about pop stardom.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Nov 4, 2010)

andy2002 said:


> But he's hardly doing it from a position of superior talent, is he? Or is there something in his piss-weak ersatz jazz-funk that I'm missing?


 
This is what's so insidious about the x-factor, talent show crap - it convinces even mainstream throwaway pop singers that their music is deep, meaningful and authentic music. 

If Joe McElderry is the manufactured pop, that officially promotes Take That to the status of "real musicians"


----------



## andy2002 (Nov 4, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> This is what's so insidious about the x-factor, talent show crap - it convinces even mainstream throwaway pop singers that their music is deep, meaningful and authentic music.


 
I rather suspect JK has always thought his music was 'deep, meaningful and authentic'. I'm not sure X Factor has anything to do with it.


----------



## poisondwarf (Nov 4, 2010)

The nobber also once said he hated the Welsh...misogynist and welshist.


----------



## no-no (Nov 4, 2010)

he was interviewed in the paper the other day, when asked what one thing he'd change if he were king he started ranting about people on benefits and how he pays a whopping 50% of his millions in tax.

100% cunt, no amount of x factor bashng or ferrari driving can redeem him


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 4, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> This is what's so insidious about the x-factor, talent show crap - it convinces even mainstream throwaway pop singers that their music is deep, meaningful and authentic music.


 
But who really gives a fuck? There's room for all depths and authenticities of music. Isn't it a bit tired to still have a problem with TV talent shows? Isn't that a bit 2000 and late?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 4, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> But who really gives a fuck? There's room for all depths and authenticities of music. Isn't it a bit tired to still have a problem with TV talent shows? Isn't that a bit 2000 and late?


 
I don't see why you're being so defensive over shite like x-factor? I think its pretty obvious why some people(like me) can't bloody stand it/them.


----------



## Big Gunz (Nov 4, 2010)

J Kay is a prize knob but he is right about Cheryl Cole and Minogue being talentless manufactured rubbish.  Cheryl can't even sing live, I can't believe some of you are defending her as a so called popstar!!!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 4, 2010)

TrippyLondoner said:


> I don't see why you're being so defensive over shite like x-factor? I think its pretty obvious why some people(like me) can't bloody stand it/them.


 
Am I being 'so defensive'? 

I just think there are far worse things to get indignant about.


----------



## andy2002 (Nov 4, 2010)

Big Gunz said:


> J Kay is a prize knob but he is right about Cheryl Cole and Minogue being talentless manufactured rubbish.  Cheryl can't even sing live, I can't believe some of you are defending her as a so called popstar!!!


 
Since when does not being able to sing live prevent someone being a pop star?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 4, 2010)

Big Gunz said:


> J Kay is a prize knob but he is right about Cheryl Cole and Minogue being talentless manufactured rubbish.  Cheryl can't even sing live, I can't believe some of you are defending her as a so called popstar!!!


 
She's a great popstar from one of the greatest ever British pop acts. She's not the greatest singer but that's really not the point.


----------



## Big Gunz (Nov 4, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> She's a great popstar from one of the *greatest ever British pop acts*. She's not the greatest singer but that's really not the point.


 
Fuck me your standards are low.  So you're saying they rank along the likes of the Beatles when it comes to writing, producing and performing?  Deary dear me!  You are Louis Walsh!


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 5, 2010)

andy2002 said:


> But he's hardly doing it from a position of superior talent, is he? Or is there something in his piss-weak ersatz jazz-funk that I'm missing?


Of course he has superior talent.  He writes music, he's not in a (manufactured) boy/girl band, he doesn't play the rubbish you get on x-factor nor even that kind of music.

People may not like his personailty or his style of music, but it is his and it is real.  He's paid his dues musically.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 5, 2010)

_Err...girly ...music...what's your mum doing for tea dexter! I'm having fish cakes!_


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 5, 2010)

DexterTCN said:


> Of course he has superior talent.  He writes music, he's not in a (manufactured) boy/girl band, he doesn't play the rubbish you get on x-factor nor even that kind of music.



He writes _fucking dreadful _music for the sonically clueless, he's an absolute hack.



> People may not like his personailty or his style of music, but it is his and it is real.  He's paid his dues musically.



What utter, utter bollocks.


----------



## tarannau (Nov 5, 2010)

Like fuck he has. He spent his whole career acting the giant hypocrite (save planet earth indeed) and singing second rate versions of much the same song in the style of earlyish Stevie Wonder.

Paid what dues exactly? He's a talentless, shamelessly derivative gobshite

There again, that still makes him a marginal improvement over Autotune Cole.


----------



## IMR (Nov 5, 2010)

Sir Belchalot said:


> This is a good watch if you can't stand the twat:




Fair play to the man for trying to headbutt Jay Kay. But it is frustrating watching that because Jay Kay does not get what he deserves for his behaviour, which is to be made to watch his car getting smashed up and set on fire.


----------



## jusali (Nov 5, 2010)

IMR said:


> Fair play to the man for trying to headbutt Jay Kay. But it is frustrating watching that because Jay Kay does not get what he deserves for his behaviour, *which is to be made to watch his car getting smashed up and set on fire*.


 

Didn't see that?


----------



## IMR (Nov 5, 2010)

If only!


----------



## andy2002 (Nov 5, 2010)

DexterTCN said:


> Of course he has superior talent.  He writes music, he's not in a (manufactured) boy/girl band, he doesn't play the rubbish you get on x-factor nor even that kind of music.
> 
> People may not like his personailty or his style of music, but it is his and it is real.  He's paid his dues musically.


 
One second of Girls Aloud singing The Promise or Love Machine is worth more than JK's entire career. Brilliant, inspired pop music sung by sexy, glamorous, cool women versus a boring cunt in a stupid hat noodling away about the environment while driving a Ferrari. Ooh, it's a tricky choice so it is!


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 5, 2010)

andy2002 said:


> One second of Girls Aloud singing The Promise or Love Machine is worth more than JK's entire career. Brilliant, inspired pop music sung by sexy, glamorous, cool women versus a boring cunt in a stupid hat noodling away about the environment while driving a Ferrari. Ooh, it's a tricky choice so it is!


 
Part of it is their writing team; Xenomania also did some stuff for Annie, whose last album was also cool pop.  I don't like X Factor, I don't like Cole's solo stuff, but GA have made some fine pop tunes (& the occasional stinker).


----------



## zenie (Nov 5, 2010)

don't write their own songs though do they?


----------



## andy2002 (Nov 5, 2010)

zenie said:


> don't write their own songs though do they?


 
And? Coldplay write their own songs and look how shit they are.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 5, 2010)

...and they're girls.


----------



## zenie (Nov 5, 2010)

andy2002 said:


> And? Coldplay write their own songs and look how shit they are.


 
where's the talent?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 5, 2010)

zenie said:


> don't write their own songs though do they?


 
Neither did Elvis.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 5, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Neither did Elvis.


 
Music for girls. bah!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 5, 2010)

Big Gunz said:


> Fuck me your standards are low.  So you're saying they rank along the likes of the Beatles when it comes to writing, producing and performing?  Deary dear me!  You are Louis Walsh!


 
I enjoy the music of Girls Aloud more than I enjoy the music of the fucking Beatles.


----------



## andy2002 (Nov 5, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> I enjoy the music of Girls Aloud more than I enjoy the music of the fucking Beatles.


 
You aren't allowed to, the Culture Police won't let you!


----------



## Big Gunz (Nov 5, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> I enjoy the music of Girls Aloud more than I enjoy the music of the fucking Beatles.


 
Fair play but it speaks volumes about you.  The lowest common denominator.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 5, 2010)

Big Gunz said:


> Fair play but it speaks volumes about you.  The lowest common denominator.


 
You're a great poster.


----------



## Shreddy (Nov 5, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> I can smell the cunt from here.


 
I think you mean "Lamborghini Leather". Jay Kay hasn't smelled any actual cunt in decades


----------



## andy2002 (Nov 5, 2010)

Big Gunz said:


> Fair play but it speaks volumes about you.  The lowest common denominator.


 
Agargh, the culture cops are here! Quick, gather up your Girls Aloud CDs and hide under the floorboards. Pray you aren't captured and sent to one of their re-education camps where you'll be forced to listen to The Beatles, take out a subscription to Uncut and attend dinner parties thrown by people called Adam and Jemima. Repeat after me, "John Lennon was a genius, OK Computer is the best album of the last 30 years, X Factor is evil and Simon Cowell is the devil. Obey our superior tastes, obey, obey, obey!"


----------



## Shreddy (Nov 5, 2010)

maximilian ping said:


> I've never really been a fan of his, *although I like funk*.



Your opinion has been duly noted. I'll be informing George Clinton and/or The Commodores about this shocking revelation...


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 5, 2010)

andy2002 said:


> Agargh, the culture cops are here! Quick, gather up your Girls Aloud CDs and hide under the floorboards. Pray you aren't captured and sent to one of their re-education camps where you'll be forced to listen to The Beatles, take out a subscription to Uncut and attend dinner parties thrown by people called Adam and Jemima. Repeat after me, "John Lennon was a genius, OK Computer is the best album of the last 30 years, X Factor is evil and Simon Cowell is the devil. Obey our superior tastes, obey, obey, obey!"


 
Culture cops on our side on this one. It's the people whose musical taste is stuck at  _urgh girls music_ and being 12 they'll be firing at.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 5, 2010)

There's more thrills, risk-taking, invention, joy, and tunes in the 3.30 of "Biology" than a hundred lifetimes of that cretinous bellend. It's fucking _pop music_ - it doesn't have to be anything but ace, and it is.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 5, 2010)

Big Gunz said:


> Fair play but it speaks volumes about you.  The lowest common denominator.


 
It really doesn't. It speaks volumes about you. You're dictated by your whiny little views on what it's acceptable to like. I like whatever I like unhindered by wanky cultural bias.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 5, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> It really doesn't. It speaks volumes about you. You're dictated by your whiny little views on what it's acceptable to like. I like whatever I like unhindered by wanky cultural bias.



Innit. I remember some fuckwad taking the piss out of me in about 1990 for having a couple of Abba records, then at the end of the decade trumpeting to all and sundry how brilliant "Mama Mia! The Musical" was. 

You should always dance as if nobody can see you.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 5, 2010)

Oh no, don't do double ironic kitsch. Just don't be a _that's girls  music_ twat.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 5, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Oh no, don't do double ironic kitsch. Just don't be a _that's girls  music_ twat.



I fucking loathe the double ironic kitsch thing. Like people assuming I like the Carpenters or Andy Williams for comedy reasons. No, fuck you, I like them because they're brilliant.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 5, 2010)

NO, they're shit. The bees gees are great. The Carpenters and Andy Williams _are_ shit.


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 5, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> NO, they're shit. The bees gees are great. The Carpenters and Andy Williams _are_ shit.


 
The fucking _Bee Gees_?


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 5, 2010)

Yes. One of the greatest postwar British bands.


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## butchersapron (Nov 5, 2010)

Yep. It's a cliche now, but most people only know them for their fantastic disco stuff.


----------



## Geri (Nov 5, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> NO, they're shit. The bees gees are great. The Carpenters and Andy Williams _are_ shit.


 
The Carpenters are not shit


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 5, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Yep. It's a cliche now, but most people only know them for their fantastic disco stuff.



You might have to convince me of this.

*strokes chin*


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 5, 2010)

Blagsta said:


> You might have to convince me of this.
> 
> *strokes chin*


----------



## oryx (Nov 5, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> NO, they're shit. The bees gees are great. The Carpenters and Andy Williams _are_ shit.


 
The BeeGees are great, and the Carpenters were likeable and very melodic 70s MOR. (I'm not familiar with Andy Williams's work so can't comment).

Personal taste aside, the thing about these bands/artists is that they were not plastic manufactured wannabee shite made-for-TV 'talent' contest wank.


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 5, 2010)

butchersapron said:


>




I'll give it a go.  Bit of a wrench from Mark Stewart though!


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 5, 2010)

That's exactly what the bees gees were though!


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 5, 2010)

A pretty good soul song actually.  I still can't get over his quavering voice though.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 5, 2010)

Blagsta said:


> I'll give it a go.  Bit of a wrench from Mark Stewart though!


 

He's alway hanging around here. I don't think it's a jump/wrench all tbh.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 5, 2010)

Blagsta said:


> A pretty good soul song actually.  I still can't get over his quavering voice though.


 
Well that was 67  - there's loads in between.


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 5, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> He's alway hanging around here. I don't think it's a jump/wrench all tbh.


 
I was listening to Control Data, so not that wrenching.  Would have been different if it had been As the Veneer of Democracy...


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Nov 5, 2010)

I like early Beegees, and the Carpenters had some very fine songs.


----------



## Riklet (Nov 5, 2010)

Jay Kay is a fucking cunt.  That is all.

Yay for that vid of him getting headbutted.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 5, 2010)

Riklet said:


> Jay Kay is a fucking cunt.  That is all.
> 
> Yay for that vid of him getting headbutted.


 
I haven't had many laughs out of Urban recently but I did proper-lol at that.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 5, 2010)

Blagsta said:


> A pretty good soul song actually.  I still can't get over his quavering voice though.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 5, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> The Carpenters and Andy Williams _are_ shit.



Bullfuck. The best 5 Carpenters tunes stand up beside the best 5 of most people's. And Andy Williams is my favourite crooner, and a jolly decent chap to boot, judging by his autobiography.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 5, 2010)

The commie hunter? And 5 tunes? Come back with albums comrade.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 5, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> The commie hunter? And 5 tunes? Come back with albums comrade.



Don't give a shit, mate. It's all about the music, _maaaaaaaan_. And I say 5 songs, so 5 songs it is. Careers have been built on less.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 5, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Don't give a shit, mate. It's all about the music, _maaaaaaaan_. And I say 5 songs, so 5 songs it is. Careers have been built on less.


 
So why do it about 5 songs?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 5, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> So why do it about 5 songs?



Why don't you go and Google how to get more fun out of life, and then come back and listen to me say "because I fucking _say_ 5 songs". 

Ta.


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 5, 2010)

butchersapron said:


>




that's a good one too

OK, I stand corrected


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 5, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Why don't you go and Google how to get more fun out of life, and then come back and listen to me say "because I fucking _say_ 5 songs".
> 
> Ta.


Another easy victory for the gibb brothers.


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 5, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Why don't you go and Google how to get more fun out of life, and then come back and listen to me say "because I fucking _say_ 5 songs".
> 
> Ta.



He's got you there butch


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 5, 2010)

I like you, butchersapron, and I expect a few others do, despite your best efforts.

I'm not even being ironic.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 5, 2010)

I'd also like to refer you back to post 125. See if you can use your jaundiced eye to pick out the important word in that post.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 5, 2010)

I know i'm trapped here - i just can't work out why


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 5, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> I know i'm trapped here - i just can't work out why


 
'cos you're a miserable fucker


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 5, 2010)

Oh is that it -  the _best_? Disappointed.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 5, 2010)

Blagsta said:


> 'cos you're a miserable fucker


 
All these years and you still take deadpan for miserable.


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 5, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> All these years and you still take deadpan for miserable.


 
All these years and you take a little pisstake as serious


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 5, 2010)

All these years wasted.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 5, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Oh is that it -  the _best_? Disappointed.



No, you daft 'apeth, "*most*". 

Notice I didn't say "stand up to all bands, even or especially the Bee Gees".

I didn't.


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 5, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> All these years wasted.


 
((((butch))))


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 5, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> No, you daft 'apeth, "*most*".
> 
> Notice I didn't say "stand up to all bands, even or especially the Bee Gees".
> 
> I didn't.


 
OK, i read it wrong and all that  - however...


----------



## Random (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Nov 5, 2010)

You can't beat Streisand either while we're admitting to stuff.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 5, 2010)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> You can't beat Streisand either while we're admitting to stuff.


 
Fuck off


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 5, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Fuck off



Lol.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 6, 2010)

None of them even begin to hold a candle to Bruce Springsteen.  For a start, who else would sing, "Show a little faith, there's magic in the night.  You ain't a beauty but hey, you're alright" in a _love song_?


----------



## Shreddy (Nov 6, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Another easy victory for the gibb brothers.


 
That's *Brothers Gibb* to you asshole.


----------



## killer b (Nov 6, 2010)

kabbes said:


> None of them even begin to hold a candle to Bruce Springsteen.  For a start, who else would sing, "Show a little faith, there's magic in the night.  You ain't a beauty but hey, you're alright" in a _love song_?


 
bonnie prince billy did? i'm sure there's loads of others too.


----------



## Shreddy (Nov 6, 2010)

We could always start a Carpenters thread. It would be much less tragic than Jay Kay's relentless ongoing 'career'...


----------



## kabbes (Nov 6, 2010)

Alright, only Bruce and people that do covers of Bruce songs.


----------



## andy2002 (Nov 6, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> NO, they're shit. The bees gees are great. The Carpenters and Andy Williams _are_ shit.


 
The Bee Gees are desperately underrated - they don't fit easily into the British musical history narrative that goes The Beatles-glam rock-punk-new romantics etc so are often left out of it. Me and the wife saw them in 1998 or 99 at Wembley and although there was a lot of MOR sludge in there they were great. And anyone who doesn't like You Should Be Dancing is a soulless husk.


----------



## killer b (Nov 6, 2010)

love you inside out is my favourite.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Nov 6, 2010)

it doesnt, as long as you dont associate artistic merit with being able to sing.

If Cowell was that interested in music he'd be promoting bands who play and write their own music ona similar shpw, instead of manufacturing artists from a vaccum.


----------



## andy2002 (Nov 6, 2010)

Barking_Mad said:


> If Cowell was that interested in music he'd be promoting bands who play and write their own music ona similar shpw, instead of manufacturing artists from a vaccum.


 
Cowell is just a convenient pantomime villain for the likes of the NME and fans of Coldplay to rail against. He's this generation's Stock, Aitken & Waterman or Mickie Most. People get all cross about manufactured pop clogging up the charts like it's something new.


----------



## Bassism (Nov 6, 2010)

Barking_Mad said:


> it doesnt, as long as you dont associate artistic merit with being able to sing.
> 
> If Cowell was that interested in music he'd be promoting bands who play and write their own music ona similar shpw, instead of manufacturing artists from a vaccum.


 
tis a fking vaccum as well init


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2010)

i despise x factor and can't help but resent people who watch it and are happy to be part of this dreadful circus of mediocrity. i wish people would stop watching it. someone needs to do something about it.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 6, 2010)

I love the circus of mediocrity because it's nice Saturday teatime telly. No more. 

I enjoy the fact that it gets self-righteous types backs up even more.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2010)

i just hate hate hate - i fail to see how watching barely talented people murder classic pop songs can be entertaining. it just sets my teeth on edge. would rather be constipated.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 6, 2010)

It's a pretty timeless format. Talent shows have been around since year dot. This is just the same but with more melodrama.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2010)

it's not a genuine talent show though - there is no talent!


----------



## Geri (Nov 6, 2010)

There's lot of talent that has come out of X Factor.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2010)

no one will remember any of them


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2010)

Geri said:


> There's lot of talent that has come out of X Factor.


 
like who?


----------



## killer b (Nov 6, 2010)

there isn't really, tbf.

that leona lewis has a half decent pair of lungs, but that's about it.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 6, 2010)

JLS make quite fun pop.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2010)

i'm with neil: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/7879322.stm
http://www.citylife.co.uk/music/features/14934_interview__neil_tennant


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 6, 2010)

There's room for all sorts and all tastes.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2010)

there should be, yes, but there isn't. the kind of music that x-factor pushes is very narrow, as neil tennant points out.


----------



## Geri (Nov 6, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> like who?


 
Leona Lewis, Alexandra Burke, JLS, Rhydian, G4. They not be to everyone's tastes but they have all done well in their respective fields.

There is a lot of dross as well though, I do concede.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 6, 2010)

So? It doesn't limit the creation of other music.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2010)

Geri said:


> Leona Lewis, Alexandra Burke, JLS, Rhydian, G4. They not be to everyone's tastes but they have all done well in their respective fields.
> 
> There is a lot of dross as well though, I do concede.


i said talent. these people ooze mediocrity.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> So? It doesn't limit the creation of other music.


i think it does actually. well not necessarily the creation, but the promotion and distribution of it.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 6, 2010)

Na.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2010)

it's just so anti-creative. that's what makes me maddest.


----------



## geminisnake (Nov 6, 2010)

maximilian ping said:


> it does, he is also a strange helicopter/fast car boys toys obsessive.


 
And he used to get caught on the A9 a lot!! I like him, he's cute. I think he's funny too.

You can avoid the xfactor, I do, every series. It does involve rarely watching tv, not reading newspapers and not working though.


----------



## killer b (Nov 6, 2010)

are people actually citing jls as an example of x-factor 'talent'?

wtf?


----------



## andy2002 (Nov 6, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> it's just so anti-creative. that's what makes me maddest.


 
I don't understand what 'anti-creative' even means. Lots of creative people work on the show - singers, musicians, dancers, producers, choreographers, presenters etc. What you mean is you don't happen to like what they create which is something entirely different. And anyway it isn't there to push musical boundaries - it's there to create mainstream recording stars (and to make Cowell lots of cash obviously).


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2010)

the music it produces is barely music - it's just so _functional_


----------



## killer b (Nov 6, 2010)

andy2002 said:


> it's there to create mainstream recording stars.


 
no it isn't (or if it is, it's doing a remarkably poor job). it's the circus - nothing more or less.


----------



## ernestolynch (Nov 6, 2010)

I'd watch it but I hate modern r'n'b and I hate Cowell.


----------



## andy2002 (Nov 6, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> the music it produces is barely music - it's just so _functional_


 
I'm not sure the music is meant to be the focus though - it's the contestants, their personalities and stories that always take centre stage. Most of the music doesn't really appeal to me either but just occasionally they do have a cracking performance on there - Ruth Lorenzo doing Purple Rain immediately springs to mind.


----------



## andy2002 (Nov 6, 2010)

killer b said:


> no it isn't (or if it is, it's doing a remarkably poor job). it's the circus - nothing more or less.


 
The X Factor has produced a fair number of flops but JLS, Leona Lewis and Alexandra Burke are now big-name recording artists (Shayne Ward's career could still go either way). I don't think that's a bad hit rate really.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2010)

andy2002 said:


> I'm not sure the music is meant to be the focus though .


 this is why it's a circus as i said


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2010)

andy2002 said:


> The X Factor has produced a fair number of flops but JLS, Leona Lewis and Alexandra Burke are now big-name recording artists (Shayne Ward's career could still go either way). I don't think that's a bad hit rate really.


 they'll be forgotten about though. they will not leave a musical legacy.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 6, 2010)

Neither will you.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Neither will you.


 and?


----------



## yardbird (Nov 6, 2010)

andy2002 said:


> Cowell is just a convenient pantomime villain for the likes of the NME and fans of Coldplay to rail against. He's this generation's Stock, Aitken & Waterman or Mickie Most. People get all cross about manufactured pop clogging up the charts like it's something new.



Mickie Most was far more influential than anyone else mentioned above.

As for the 'talent' in the show, over the years I must have auditioned 100s of  bands and the majority of the vocalists could at least sing in tune.
Here, the majority can't !!


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2010)

stock aitken and waterman were good pop producers and promoters. simon cowell is neither.


----------



## andy2002 (Nov 6, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> they'll be forgotten about though. they will not leave a musical legacy.


 
X Factor is far from unique in that - 90+ per cent of the music in any given year will be forgotten and leave no legacy.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 6, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> they'll be forgotten about though. they will not leave a musical legacy.


 
_Very_ few people are ever in the music business to leave a legacy. Which is nothing to do with pop music - by its very nomenclature, it's an ephemeral beast.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2010)

lots of pop acts/production houses have left massive legacies - abba, human league, pet shop boys, motown, SAW....
is it music you actually want to go out and buy and listen to outside of the context of a tawdry talent show? no.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 6, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> they'll be forgotten about though. they will not leave a musical legacy.


 
Girls


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Girls


 
girls aloud? they/xenomania certainly. but michael buble, susan boyle, leona lewis and that lot...never!


----------



## kabbes (Nov 6, 2010)

I thought that you hated it so much that you didn't watch it, OU?

If you never watch it, how can you pass judgement on the relative talent of the singers?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2010)

i don't watch it. i've seen enough of it in the past and have heard the winners' dirges often enough.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 6, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i don't watch it. i've seen enough of it in the past and have heard the winners' dirges often enough.


 
Nonsense you've seen enough of it.  What have you seen?  And seeing the winner's subsequent songs is an irrelevance, since that isn't what is being judged during the show.  That isn't the talent on display.

The talent is about learning a song in a week and singing it live.  Some of them are actually pretty good at it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2010)

well i don't like it. it's no way to make interesting music. it encourages workmanlike talent rather than true creative talent.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 6, 2010)

Who on earth said it was anything to do with making interesting music?  People here keep telling you that it is nothing to do with that.  It's a talent show.  It's about the talent of learning a song and singing it live.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2010)

it's not even enjoyable as entertainment though! i can't help judging music the way i do. if i listen to music i want to enjoy it!


----------



## kabbes (Nov 6, 2010)

That's up to you.  Not everybody has to be totally intense about music every single time they ever experience it.  Sometimes something can have music and yet not be all about the music.  Fuck me -- do you watch a film and not enjoy it because it used some light pappy pop during some scenes?  This is a light entertainment show with music as its hook but it isn't the Musician of the Year show.

Some of them are genuinely pretty damned talented at learning a song and singing it live.  It's a very different talent to being a creator of new musical experiences but it's a talent nonetheless.  It leads to some performances actually being very enjoyable, in a talent show, semi-karioke kind of way.  And that's OK.  It really is.  But then it has all the additional drama to go along with it, which can be pretty fun too.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2010)

well it's dreadful whatever it is and it depresses me that people like it. fucking idiots the lot of you


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 6, 2010)

kabbes said:


> That's up to you.  Not everybody has to be totally intense about music every single time they ever experience it.  Sometimes something can have music and yet not be all about the music.  Fuck me -- do you watch a film and not enjoy it because it used some light pappy pop during some scenes?  This is a light entertainment show with music as its hook but it isn't the Musician of the Year show.
> 
> Some of them are genuinely pretty damned talented at learning a song and singing it live.  It's a very different talent to being a creator of new musical experiences but it's a talent nonetheless.  It leads to some performances actually being very enjoyable, in a talent show, semi-karioke kind of way.  And that's OK.  It really is.  But then it has all the additional drama to go along with it, which can be pretty fun too.


 
You've just agreed with him. You don't know why.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 6, 2010)

I've agreed with what in a who now?


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 6, 2010)

kabbes said:


> I've agreed with what in a who now?


 
But yes what the little girls do has value too!


----------



## kabbes (Nov 6, 2010)

Thank heaven for little girls.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 6, 2010)

Oh you mean that I agree with him that Girls Aloud isn't Great Music for the Ages?

Well actually yes, I do agree with him.  Sorry.  But I don't think that _any_ current popular music can be said to have that tag.  Musically, none of it holds a candle to Beethoven, Gershwin or Debussy.  Doesn't mean I don't enjoy it nonetheless.  Who cares if it is the most worthy?  It's about enjoying it not awarding it some esoteric critical acclaim.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 6, 2010)

kabbes said:


> Oh you mean that I agree with him that Girls Aloud isn't Great Music for the Ages?
> 
> Well actually yes, I do agree with him.  Sorry.  But I don't think that _any_ current popular music can be said to have that tag.  Musically, none of it holds a candle to Beethoven, Gershwin or Debussy.  Doesn't mean I don't enjoy it nonetheless.  Who cares if it is the most worthy?  It's about enjoying it.


 
Fantastic, the liberal tap on your own shoulder.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2010)

kabbes said:


> Oh you mean that I agree with him that Girls Aloud isn't Great Music for the Ages?
> 
> Well actually yes, I do agree with him.  Sorry.  But I don't think that _any_ current popular music can be said to have that tag.  Musically, none of it holds a candle to Beethoven, Gershwin or Debussy.  Doesn't mean I don't enjoy it nonetheless.  Who cares if it is the most worthy?  It's about enjoying it not awarding it some esoteric critical acclaim.


 i think there are a few girls aloud songs that deserve to be remembered and will be actually. 
and as i keep saying, it is not enjoyable at all. it's excruciating to watch.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 6, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Fantastic, the liberal tap on your own shoulder.


 
Look, if you want to really study music then you're into all kinds of techniques that the great composers used that modern music doesn't get anywhere near.  That isn't liberalism, it's just the truth.  You're in danger of wandering into anti-intellectualism and claiming that everything somehow has equal validity if you deny it.

That doesn't have anything to do with what I actually _listen_ to, though.  Blimey, if you could see my "most played" itunes list you'd see I have nothing to crow about on that score.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2010)

you have no idea about music evidently
the way you talk about it makes me shudder


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 6, 2010)

kabbes said:


> Look, if you want to really study music then you're into all kinds of techniques that the great composers used that modern music doesn't get anywhere near.  That isn't liberalism, it's just the truth.  You're in danger of wandering into anti-intellectualism and claiming that everything somehow has equal validity if you deny it.
> 
> That doesn't have anything to do with what I actually _listen_ to, though.  Blimey, if you could see my "most played" itunes list you'd see I have nothing to crow about on that score.


 
It's liberalism incarnate. The secret hidden fist


----------



## kabbes (Nov 6, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> you have no idea about music evidently


 
I strongly suspect that technically I know a _lot_ more about music than you do.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 6, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> You've just agreed with him. You don't know why.


 
Great post.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 6, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> It's liberalism incarnate. The secret hidden fist


 
Hmm.  Maybe it is.

Of course, I've never actually claimed to be anything but a liberal, have I?  You have to give me that.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2010)

kabbes said:


> I strongly suspect that *technically* I know a _lot_ more about music than you do.


 <convulses in disgust>


----------



## Geri (Nov 6, 2010)

kabbes said:


> That doesn't have anything to do with what I actually _listen_ to, though.  Blimey, if you could see my "most played" itunes list you'd see I have nothing to crow about on that score.


 
There's nothing wrong with Pearl Jam.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 6, 2010)

Geri said:


> There's nothing wrong with Pearl Jam.


 
Good woman!


----------



## kabbes (Nov 6, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> <convulses in disgust>


 
See, you want to define "knowing about music" as "having the same taste as Orang Utan".  Which might suit you but isn't much use as a definition.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2010)

my taste is exquisite i'll have you know


----------



## kabbes (Nov 6, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> my taste is exquisite i'll have you know


 
Everybody's taste is exquisite on the the scale of their own taste.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2010)

kabbes said:


> Everybody's taste is exquisite on the the scale of their own taste.


of course, shame everyone else is deluded though


----------



## kabbes (Nov 6, 2010)

Yes, it's a shame people are allowed to have it really.  They'd be better off under my cultural jackboot.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2010)

yes i am a fascist of course


----------



## kabbes (Nov 6, 2010)

Hey, it's _my_ jackboot we're talking about here, not yours.  Hands off!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 6, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> yes i am a fascist of course



I get it - Wagner, Hitler, the X factor - it *all* makes sense now


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 7, 2010)

skyscraper101 said:


> But Jamiroquai at least could pen some good tunes in their day.



They were kinda all the same, though, weren't they? I could only ever listen to five minutes or so of Jamiroquai before getting confused about whether or not the tape / cd was on loop.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 9, 2010)

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/showbiz/news/a286693/jay-kay-britain-has-dumbed-down.html
More musings from World- renowned philosopher Prof. Jay Kay


----------



## killer b (Nov 9, 2010)

what a laughable bellend.


----------



## such and such (Nov 9, 2010)

Impressive amount of swearing on this thread. I don't understand why people are so upset about a telly show.


----------



## pk (Nov 9, 2010)

It's all good. Nightly 3 hour shows on multiple channels plus three pages of pics and gossip in the Daily Chav the next morning, and millions in revenue via the voting system which is even more rigged than a Burmese election.
People aren't shown to be sucessful entrant on merit, or actual singing talent, hence Jedward.

Still, it gives young children and the mentally ill something to clap and cheer along with whilst promoting good old American "fame at any price" ethics and selling the dream of being one of the miserable stressed-out tabloid fodder Girls Aloud members or even a glimpse at Joe McElderberry's stratospheric rise to success.

All the while, pub karaoke screeching is on the increase, and as a result more people are taking their booze home, and watching pub karaoke screeching on the TV instead, with the added benefit of a mute button.

It's a vicious circle of unattainable and unwanted, and in years to come people will bemoan the cultural void created by the plethora of lowest common denominator talent shows. 
One day it might be more desirable to immerse oneself in a real musical culture that innovates and empowers people, but until then we've a few generations of wantonly thick txt spk kids who will never leave the narrow confines of their shallow shitty towns with their unaspirational values.

I love it. Yet further evidence as if it were needed that the UK is rapidly becoming a culturally backward Las Vegas style joke amid the European progressive multilingual dynamic.

The only real concern I have is that the legions of selfish lazy brats who have no concept of the word "no" will one day be the dominant generation, not that they will be able to spell it, but by that time I'll hopefully be set up enough not to need a pension, because you can bet there won't be one come 2030.

In the meantime, here's some dozy twunt singing a Whitney Houston record from the 1980's before she became a crackhead...


----------



## kabbes (Nov 9, 2010)

Opportunity Knocks was one of the most-watched telly shows back in the 70s and 80s, you know.  It's essentially the same thing.  And that was when there was only 3 or 4 channels available too and no internet to distract you instead.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 9, 2010)

pk said:


> It's all good. Nightly 3 hour shows on multiple channels plus three pages of pics and gossip in the Daily Chav the next morning, and millions in revenue via the voting system which is even more rigged than a Burmese election.
> People aren't shown to be sucessful entrant on merit, or actual singing talent, hence Jedward.
> 
> Still, it gives young children and the mentally ill something to clap and cheer along with whilst promoting good old American "fame at any price" ethics and selling the dream of being one of the miserable stressed-out tabloid fodder Girls Aloud members or even a glimpse at Joe McElderberry's stratospheric rise to success.
> ...


 
When I was a kid I grew up with Brushstrokes and Noel's House Party on TV and I turned out alright.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 9, 2010)

Brushstrokes! 

Now I know why Peter Kay is so popular.  Being reminded of things you had forgotten about is fun!


----------



## pk (Nov 9, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> When I was a kid I grew up with Brushstrokes and Noel's House Party on TV and I turned out alright.


 
Neither fostered the "me me me!" get "famous" and ultimately selfish attitude made for the masses in a gladiatorial laugh-at-the-fat-kid mentality like X Factor's Must Be The Music Got Talent merry-go-round.

They should re-name it Britain's Got The Thatcher Factor, it's the same "living the dream" American entrepreneurial bullshit Maggie held so dear...


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 9, 2010)

pk said:


> It's all good. Nightly 3 hour shows on multiple channels plus three pages of pics and gossip in the Daily Chav the next morning, and millions in revenue via the voting system which is even more rigged than a Burmese election.
> 
> 
> SNIP
> ...


 

didn't make it past the auditions, pk?

better luck next year


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 9, 2010)

pk said:


> Neither fostered the "me me me!" get "famous" and ultimately selfish attitude made for the masses in a gladiatorial laugh-at-the-fat-kid mentality like X Factor's Must Be The Music Got Talent merry-go-round.
> 
> They should re-name it Britain's Got The Thatcher Factor, it's the same "living the dream" American entrepreneurial bullshit Maggie held so dear...


 
No, but school sports teams, plays and other such limited numbers activities did.


----------



## mattie (Nov 9, 2010)

pk said:


> It's all good. Nightly 3 hour shows on multiple channels plus three pages of pics and gossip in the Daily Chav the next morning, and millions in revenue via the voting system which is even more rigged than a Burmese election.
> People aren't shown to be sucessful entrant on merit, or actual singing talent, hence Jedward.
> 
> Still, it gives young children and the mentally ill something to clap and cheer along with whilst promoting good old American "fame at any price" ethics and selling the dream of being one of the miserable stressed-out tabloid fodder Girls Aloud members or even a glimpse at Joe McElderberry's stratospheric rise to success.
> ...


 
European TV actually manages to be worse.


----------



## Big Gunz (Nov 9, 2010)

andy2002 said:


> Agargh, the culture cops are here! Quick, gather up your Girls Aloud CDs and hide under the floorboards. Pray you aren't captured and sent to one of their re-education camps where you'll be forced to listen to The Beatles, take out a subscription to Uncut and attend dinner parties thrown by people called Adam and Jemima. Repeat after me, "John Lennon was a genius, OK Computer is the best album of the last 30 years, X Factor is evil and Simon Cowell is the devil. Obey our superior tastes, obey, obey, obey!"


 
I appreciate artists who can write and play their own instruments, they don’t necessarily have to be terrific singers but at least have some creative input and write good tunes.  

People in those reality TV bands don’t contribute much do they?  To be honest you could just give a model voice coaching lessons and that would be the extent of her hard work and labour which is essentially what X Factor is, good looking people who are okay singers given a few songs to sing and pout in videos which is pretty much as creative as it gets.  

Then you have bands who have been gigging for years and years and never been signed who are probably better singers, write their own songs and play their own instruments who may never ever make it.  

It just saddens me that genuine talent is lost and the UK charts is dominated by sampled music and banality.  If it's lyrics it's about getting a girl/ boy, breaking up or going to some party or another.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 9, 2010)

A lot of them aren't very good looking, actually.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 9, 2010)

Big Gunz said:


> genuine talent is lost


 
Is it? How?


----------



## pk (Nov 9, 2010)

Mattie said:
			
		

> European TV is worse



Oh trust me I know, I actually make European TV shows...

I meant overall standards in literacy and basic education.
Our youth is already way behind, and they're served this shit as some sort of consolation prize. A chance to earn a living despite having trouble spelling the words "artistic integrity".

I guess I'm just dredging the remaining silt from Give-A-Fuck bay, but it does irk me how fucking dumbed down as a nation we have allowed ourselves to become.

I blame the Yanks.


----------



## Big Gunz (Nov 9, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Is it? How?


 
Because record labels ignore a lot of good guitar bands and cater to the lowest common denominator i.e. the Saturdays and Girls Aloud, good looking yes, genuine talent no.  Look how long it took Elbow to get noticed for example.


----------



## killer b (Nov 9, 2010)

Big Gunz said:


> Look how long it took Elbow to get noticed for example.


----------



## pk (Nov 9, 2010)

The world is not short of pithy fake R&B covers and ballads ... the stock in trade of the X-Fucker winner.

As someone irrelevant once said - "give it some bollocks"

R.I.P. Ari Up, by the way...


----------



## Big Gunz (Nov 9, 2010)

kabbes said:


> A lot of them aren't very good looking, actually.


 
Look it doesn't take a genius to work out that One Direction, Matt Cardie and Cher are going to be the final 3 i.e. the prettiest ones.  Unless some sickos are voting for Wagner just to spoil things.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 9, 2010)

guitar bands aren't necessarily better than girls aloud. many guitar bands are workmanlike and devoid of imagination too. i'm glad they don't get signed.
i think you lose the argument when you elevate 'proper bands who write their songs and play their own instruments' over bands with production teams and songwriters.
my problem with it is, as i said, that it doesn't originality or creativity.


----------



## killer b (Nov 9, 2010)

just ignore it, go and enjoy music you do like instead. there's probably plenty of it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 9, 2010)

there's loads, but there's millions of idiots who find it entertaining and THIS BOTHERS ME. i know it shouldn't


----------



## killer b (Nov 9, 2010)

that wasn't really at you tbh orang. just the thread in general... i agree it's pretty worthless, just not worth bothering about...


----------



## Geri (Nov 9, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> there's loads, but there's millions of idiots who find it entertaining and THIS BOTHERS ME. i know it shouldn't


 
It is entertaining. Being entertained doesn't make anyone an idiot.

(butchers posting)


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 9, 2010)

Geri said:


> It is entertaining. Being entertained doesn't make anyone an idiot.
> 
> (butchers posting)


i will never agree with that!


----------



## pk (Nov 9, 2010)

It's an exercise in getting the Xmas number one, by Mr S Cowell Esquire.

And it's working. Apart from last year of course.

A good healthy "fuck you" from the record buying public did make me proud to be a son of this septic isle...


----------



## pk (Nov 9, 2010)

... besides, this thread is about Jay Kay's opinion on things.

And it's a given that his particular brand of cod-funk is not to everybody's taste.

But he has kept it all running his way. And that, my friends is all we can ever hope to achieve.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 9, 2010)

He didn't sell fewer records just because it failed to reach #1.  In fact, he probably sold more.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 9, 2010)

Must you lay bare things like this in such a brutal and original manner?


----------



## where to (Nov 9, 2010)

in case its not been posted yet.........


----------



## pk (Nov 9, 2010)

kabbes said:


> He didn't sell fewer records just because it failed to reach #1.  In fact, he probably sold more.


 
I don't think the maths matters when you're flitting between the USA and UK on a private Falcon charter, not in terms of 89p iTunes sales.

It's about the potential difference. The point in which immovable and unstoppable collide, for everything to exist.

The Hadron Collider, the cider provider, we are all but waves and particles darling, waves and particles...


----------



## pk (Nov 9, 2010)

where to said:


> in case its not been posted yet.........




It's better with all the swearing and the pap getting dragged about...


----------



## pk (Nov 9, 2010)

And lets face it, the headbutt was a cheap move.

Poor scared little man, arms folded, little photo sniffler got busted.

And even now the poor little prick wakes up thinking "I know what I should have said and done now!!"

Covered in sweat and spunk, he flounders for a pillow and cries himself back to sleep again.

The Bentley garage popped that dent out and recharged the air-con cylinder the next morning.
"Why thank-you sir, I have an appointment with the police so I must make this brief, how much do I owe you king sir?"

"Oh no that's quite alright, you are still within warranty Mr Qoui Sir."

Life continued.


----------



## OneStrike (Nov 10, 2010)

Fit racist thug who can't sing, dance or judge v unlikeable bloke who can dance, sing and give an opinion.  This thread smells.  I don't know what she was faced with when she attacked the toilet attendant to be fair, i'd have been annoyed if someone kicked my car, i do know that.  At least JK has abilities, even if you don't like them, Cheryl Cole would be nothing if men didn't want to have sex with her.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 10, 2010)

Why are people like you ever let out?


----------



## Geri (Nov 10, 2010)

Big Gunz said:


> Look it doesn't take a genius to work out that One Direction, Matt Cardie and Cher are going to be the final 3 i.e. the prettiest ones.


 
Are you confusing Cher with Rebecca?


----------



## pk (Nov 12, 2010)

Geri said:


> Are you confusing Cher with Rebecca?


 
Does anyone really give a shit? I hope not...


----------



## maximilian ping (Nov 12, 2010)

i think Promise is amazing. Nevertheless, those judges badly needed a slagging. And jay kay did a god job


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 12, 2010)

maximilian ping said:


> i think Promise is amazing. Nevertheless, those judges badly needed a slagging. And jay kay did a god job


 
I think he's already enough of a conceited little twat, without you raising him to godhood.


----------

